# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Muốn đi học về làm CNC gỗ

## phunglong_ts

Em muốn đi học về cnc để làm gỗ thì học ở đâu ah. Em đã lắp máy, chạy rồi nhưng vẫn chưa ok lắm. Bác nào biết chỗ chỉ em xách balo đi nhé. Thanks ah.

----------


## phunglong_ts

Có bác nào nhận đệ ko ah.

----------


## ahdvip

Bác muốn học những gì: vẽ 3D, điều khiển máy, làm máy ...

----------

nhatson

----------


## phunglong_ts

E học tất a advip ah

----------


## Xcnc

Sao tìm việc tiện cnc kim loại khó thể nhỉ? Làm phay cnc thì lại k bít

----------

